

PG's On Lisp in Japanese: less than $40 printed in 2007 - On Lisp in English: out of print $300+  - nickb
http://www.amazon.co.jp/o/ASIN/4274066371

======
jsjenkins168
Damn.. PG, if the book is NLA and there is that much demand, why not print
more?

